# M T Orsino



## Mike Vanko (Dec 19, 2007)

I have a gavel which is stamped as being used for the launching of M T ORSINO in 1966 at Yarrows on the Clyde.
Any info on the launch/boat would be appreciated.
Regards Mike


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Mike this so far from http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=1595.
mv ORSINO
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
built by Yarrow Shipbuilders Scotstoun,
Yard No 2269 
Engines by Mirrlees National Ltd Stockport
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last Name: JESSIE I-84
Previous Names: JESSIE
Propulsion: oil 4SA 8cy 2350bhp Machy aft
Launched: Wednesday, 31/08/1966
Built: 1966
Ship Type: Stern Freezer Trawler
Tonnage: 1574 grt
Length: 223 feet 9
Breadth: 39 feet 1
Draught: 15 feet
Owner History:
Hellyer Brothers Ltd Hull
Unknown N.Zealand
Unknown Thai
Status: Sold for Scrapping - 1984
and from http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/175999


----------



## Mike Vanko (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for that info Ian

Cheers Mike


----------



## Zik (May 12, 2008)

Mike Vanko said:


> I have a gavel which is stamped as being used for the launching of M T ORSINO in 1966 at Yarrows on the Clyde.
> Any info on the launch/boat would be appreciated.
> Regards Mike


Do you still have the gavel?


----------



## Johnw (Jul 23, 2008)

The Orsino was 1 of a class of 4 ships the others being Othello,Casio,and Coriolinus out of Hull.The Orsino took the St Finbarr under tow on Xmas day 1966 after a horrific fire in which 12 men lost their lives. She then acted as mother ship at Iceland after 3 trawlers were lost in 1968.In 1978 she sailed for Albany in Western Australia to fish the Great Australian Bight .I sailed on her from Hull to Albany being part of the crew for 17 months the last time I saw her she was laid up in Albany as the company had gone bankrupt and i lost track of her after that


----------



## Johnw (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you for info Ian Do you know what she did after leaving Albany -untill she was scrapped


----------



## katieu (Nov 29, 2012)

Mike Vanko said:


> I have a gavel which is stamped as being used for the launching of M T ORSINO in 1966 at Yarrows on the Clyde.
> Any info on the launch/boat would be appreciated.
> Regards Mike


Hi Mike - my mother Mrs A Barrowman launched this boat in 1966 and I have a photo album of the occasion. I would be interested to know how you found the gavel.
Regards
Kathleen


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Great thread and good to see contacts coming together.

I remember reporting to "Orsino" when she was a "mother ship" at Iceland and I was a radio operator on Grimsby trawlers. She was eventually replaced by "Miranda", a specially converted ship.

I also remember seeing Orsino laid up at Fremantle, Western Australia (probably around 1980). I think there may have been another large stern trawler there at the same time.

John T


----------

